# Unknown Modifier 't' after portsnap fetch update



## yuppie (Aug 21, 2014)

`uname -a`:

```
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
Basically, I ran `portsnap fetch update` because fail2ban wasn't working properly, then this happened.


```
[ root@herp.derp.com /usr/ports/security/py-fail2ban ]# make
Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/python.mk", line 315: Need an operator
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1741: Malformed conditional (defined(USE_LDCONFIG) && ${USE_LDCONFIG:tl} == "yes")
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk", line 956: Malformed conditional (!empty(_PERL_CPAN_ID) && ${_PERL_CPAN_FLAG:tl} == "cpan")
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2864: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2864: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6578: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6578: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
"/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/python.mk", line 462: warning: "make -V PORTVERSION -C /usr/ports/lang/python27" returned non-zero status
Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1733: Malformed conditional (defined(USE_RC_SUBR) && ${USE_RC_SUBR:tu} != "YES")
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk", line 956: Malformed conditional (!empty(_PERL_CPAN_ID) && ${_PERL_CPAN_FLAG:tl} == "cpan")
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2864: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2864: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6578: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6578: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

I know 9.0 is EOL but isn't there a workaround for this?


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 21, 2014)

I believe that this is regarding new make features that were turned on in ports after all the releases that use them had past the EOL date.  So your only real option is to upgrade.  If it's worth the effort installing something like fail2ban to help secure the system, it's probably worth the effort upgrading to patch the dozens of security issues that have been fixed since 9.0-RELEASE was made.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep, FreeBSD 9.0 is End-of-Life and not supported any more. I suggest you upgrade to 9.3.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup


----------

